# CODESYS Profinet Master



## arorit (7 August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet der SPS-Prgrammierung, daher habe ich eine Frage. Ist es möglich einen IO-Link-Master über CODESYS anzusprechen ohne eine zusätzliche Feldbuskarte oder ein EtherCAT-Gateway?

Ich möchte über den integrierten Ethernet Anschluss an meinem PC den Balluff BNI005H ansprechen. Dies kann entweder über Ethernet oder Profinet geschehen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das möglich ist?

MfG arorit


----------



## HausSPSler (10 August 2015)

Hallo arorit,

also wenn der Balluff ein Profinet Device (Slave) ist dann geht das mit CODESYS (am, besten die aktuelle Version 3.5SP7) verwenden.
Control Win (das ist die SPS die mit CODESYS mit installiert wird) kann das mit jeder Netzwerkkarte.

Control RTE aus dem CODESYS Store download gibt's als 32Bit und 64Bit Windows Version (Echtzeit fähige SPS) - hier braucht man bestimmte NetzwerkChipsatz Typen.

Folgende NIC's werden unterstützt

CONTROL RTE:
Realtek 8139 (CmpRTL81x9Mpd)
Realtek RTL8139 (und kompatiblen) Ethernet-Contoller. 
 8100 und 8110 sind auch kompatibel. 
Realtek 8169 (CmpRTL8169Mpd)
Realtek 8169/810
Realtek RTL8111B / RTL8111D

Intel EtherExpressPro1000 (CmpEt1000Drv )
82541,82547,82567,82571,82573,82574,82583V, i210, i217-LM etc


Intel EtherExpress PRO/100 (CmpEt100Drv)
Intel 82551,82557,82559
Intel 82559, 82558, 82557 und 82550

Grüße


----------



## zako (10 August 2015)

... hier ein Profinet- Treiber für Standard- PCs:
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/distributed-io/de/profinet/profinet-treiber/seiten/default.aspx

Auf diesen Treiber basiert auch folgendes Beispiel wo man über eine Labview- Applikation auf Profinet- Devices zugreift:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/99684399


----------



## arorit (10 August 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich habe ein Control Win V3 Projekt erstellt. Der Ethernet Adapter und der PN-Controller werden erkannt, jedoch kann ich kein weiteres Gerät über die Suche finden. Der Balluff IO-Link-Master ist jedoch angeschlossen. Ich kann ihn anpingen und der IO-Link Device Manager kann auch mit ihm kommunizieren. Unten ist ein Bild meiner Ordnerstruktur. In den Informationen des IO-Link-Masters bei Status "Gerät läuft nicht!". Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?




Vielen Dank schon einmal.


----------



## HausSPSler (10 August 2015)

Hallo,

zwei Fragen:
1. kannst du deine Netzwerkkatze "browsen"
2. kannst du mal die Firwall für einen Test deaktivieren (dann scannen mit deaktivierter Firewall)

Grüße


----------



## arorit (11 August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe einen anderen Weg gefunden. Ich verwende statt der Control Win die Control RTE. Wenn ich mich einloggen will entstehen jedoch die Fehlermeldungen im Anhang. Kann mir dabei jemand weiter helfen?

Gruß


----------



## HausSPSler (11 August 2015)

Hi,
ja, du musst wie oben beschrieben einen passenden Treiber installieren,
nehmen wir an du hast einen Intel i210 Netzwerkarten Chipsatz, dann musst du im Windows Geräte Manager den installierten Windows Treiber durch den CODESYS Treiber ersetzen.
"c:\Program Files\3S CoDeSys\CODESYS Control RTE3\CmpEt1000MPD\net541ex.inf"
Dann noch in der Control RTE Configuration die CmpEt1000Drv hinzufügen (oder eben im RTE config file "c:\Program Files\3S CoDeSys\CODESYS Control RTE3\CoDeSysControl.cfg")

[ComponentManager]
Component.1=CmpDrvSchedulerAMP
Component.2=CmpCodeMeter
*Component.3=CmpEt1000Drv*

 Dann geht das.
Grüße


----------

